
Show HN: Net-Commander – Automation and iOT IDE - mc007
http://net-commander.com
======
mc007
Hi, I couldn't resist any longer after 3.5 years buried in the lab to show an
alpha of our new automation tool to somebody (i love this board). Please have
a look at [http://net-commander.com/screenshots](http://net-
commander.com/screenshots) and tell me what you think.

You can also download the alpha version for Ubuntu, Mac and Windows (it has
still quit some bugs)

What's behind:

I am writing authoring software for experts since 2 decades and I wanted this
time to make a tool which enables configuration tasks and automation of any
networked device or service. In order to make this work like the new Excel for
the new iOT and accessible to hobbiest or any person with minimal tech-skills,
I followed the idea of providing a block based programming language which also
can run any script in any language on the device. I hope being able to convert
the block language via "pseudo" into popular languages like Javascript, C++,
etc. Google's Blockly was a great inspiration for that.

Btw, another really big challenge (and very time consuming) is to write a web-
based software which feels really snappy fast and works the way we know from
older expert software (context menu, ribbons, main-menu, full keyboard
support,...)

It is an Open-Source project and I hope somebody might like it here.

Your feedback is very welcome, greets

------
daveguy
The example is hilarious. If volume over 60, sendSMS, 911-party attempt in
lounge.

------
nikolay
The capitalization is "IoT" [0], not "iOT".

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_of_Things](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_of_Things)

~~~
mc007
thanks, took me long to fix that all over the place. How silly of mine :-)

------
vr3690
Don't see any contribution information? Are you planning on developing all of
it yourself?

~~~
mc007
i am porting since months all my internal packages to npm. The full source
stack should be there in a few weeks, all to Github (gbaumgart). Kind of messy
thing if you worked with svn externals ;-)

Thank you, gonna let you know!

------
milkey_mouse
THis looks pretty interesting. Where do they get their docs (for javascript,
etc.)?

~~~
mc007
you mean the Javascript expression editor, or just the API docs? The
Expression editor uses an old dump of the Mozilla docs (scraped). At that time
I've been really surprised how little documentation for JS and others exists
for offline usage or simple integration in an app. It got actually worse over
time. However, here the link
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/gbaumgart/xide/master/widg...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/gbaumgart/xide/master/widgets/ExpressionJavaScript.json)
(2 MB). The API docs are done with jsDoc-3 and "ink-docstrap"

